# devel/py27-setuptools orphan issues



## Mayhem30 (Nov 30, 2017)

It appears devel/py27-setuptools was moved to devel/py-setuptools this morning.

Since I'm not using binary packages (using Synth), this will not be automatically fixed for me - so I issued the command :

```
sudo pkg set -o devel/py27-setuptools:devel/py-setuptools
```
That went fine, but synth is still complaining setuptools. Any idea how to fix this?

```
$ sudo synth status 
Querying system about current package installations.
Stand by, comparing installed packages against the ports tree.
Encountered issue with mail/py-pyspf or its dependencies
  => py27-setuptools>0:devel/py-setuptools@py27 (required dependency of mail/py-pyspf) does not exist.
Scan of mail/py-pyspf failed, it will not be considered.
Encountered issue with mail/py-authres or its dependencies
  => py27-setuptools>0:devel/py-setuptools@py27 (required dependency of mail/py-authres) does not exist.
Scan of mail/py-authres failed, it will not be considered.

devel/scons scan aborted because dependency could not be located.
py27-setuptools>0:devel/py-setuptools@py27 (required dependency of devel/scons) does not exist.
Scan of mail/dovecot failed, it will not be considered.
Encountered issue with security/py-fail2ban or its dependencies
  => py27-setuptools>0:devel/py-setuptools@py27 (required dependency of security/py-fail2ban) does not exist.
Scan of security/py-fail2ban failed, it will not be considered.
Encountered issue with databases/py-sqlite3 or its dependencies
  => py27-setuptools>0:devel/py-setuptools@py27 (required dependency of databases/py-sqlite3) does not exist.
Scan of databases/py-sqlite3 failed, it will not be considered.
Encountered issue with devel/py-pyinotify or its dependencies
  => py27-setuptools>0:devel/py-setuptools@py27 (required dependency of devel/py-pyinotify) does not exist.
Scan of devel/py-pyinotify failed, it will not be considered.
Encountered issue with mail/postfix-policyd-spf-python or its dependencies
  => py27-setuptools>0:devel/py-setuptools@py27 (required dependency of mail/postfix-policyd-spf-python) does not exist.
Scan of mail/postfix-policyd-spf-python failed, it will not be considered.
Encountered issue with devel/py-ipaddr or its dependencies
  => py27-setuptools>0:devel/py-setuptools@py27 (required dependency of devel/py-ipaddr) does not exist.
Scan of devel/py-ipaddr failed, it will not be considered.
Encountered issue with dns/py-dns or its dependencies
  => py27-setuptools>0:devel/py-setuptools@py27 (required dependency of dns/py-dns) does not exist.
Scan of dns/py-dns failed, it will not be considered.
Scanning existing packages.
cmake-3.9.6.txz failed dependency check.
```


```
py27-setuptools-36.5.0             =   up-to-date with index
```


----------



## SirDice (Nov 30, 2017)

Try updating the ports tree Synth uses. I see there's been some movement regarding Python around 1-2 hours ago. You may just have tried to update right in the middle of a bunch of commits.

https://svnweb.freebsd.org/ports/head/Mk/?view=log


----------



## Mayhem30 (Nov 30, 2017)

SirDice said:


> Try updating the ports tree Synth uses.



I'm not sure what you mean by that. I just normally do a `portsnap fetch update` / `synth status` / `synth prepare-system`

```
$ sudo portsnap fetch update
Looking up portsnap.FreeBSD.org mirrors... 6 mirrors found.
Fetching snapshot tag from your-org.portsnap.freebsd.org... done.
Ports tree hasn't changed since last snapshot.
No updates needed.
Ports tree is already up to date.
```
I'm still seeing the issues.


----------



## rigoletto@ (Nov 30, 2017)

It seem related with FLAVOURS, the FLAVOURED ports appear to have just started to entering in the tree. \o/ Mostly Python stuff.

ports-mgmt/synth seem to not support those yet. So, one need ports-mgmt/poudriere to build them. I do not know the state of the others building tools.


----------



## aupanner (Dec 1, 2017)

Is there some reason this isn't in /usr/ports/UPDATING?

```
pkg set -o devel/py27-setuptools:devel/py-setuptools
```

portmaster spits some warnings but works fine after updating the reference.


----------



## rigoletto@ (Dec 1, 2017)

It is in /usr/ports/UPDATING:


```
20171130:
  AFFECTS: */py*
  AUTHOR: mat@FreeBSD.org

  Ports using Python via USES=python are now flavored.  All the py3-* ports
  have been removed and folded into their py-* master ports.

  People using Poudriere 3.2+ and binary packages do not have to do anything.

  For other people, to build the Python 3.6 version of, for example,
  databases/py-gdbm, you need to run:

    # make FLAVOR=py36 install
```


----------



## aupanner (Dec 1, 2017)

lebarondemerde said:


> It is in /usr/ports/UPDATING:
> 
> 
> ```
> ...



It seems, for such a breaking change, that is a bit insufficient.  It is better than nothing, but I would appreciate more of a "hey we totally changed the way this works, here's how to set it all right for the new world if you're using 27 or 3X". 

Don't get me wrong, I'll sing a happy song when 27 goes away entirely.  If this is the start then yay, but "hey portmaster failed because something changed" just makes people sad.  I suspect other py things will complain as their master port is updated so this will be an ongoing nuisance.


----------



## Minbari (Dec 1, 2017)

It's there a solution for portmaster?


----------



## gessel (Dec 1, 2017)

The following worked for me:

```
# portsnap fetch update
# portmaster -o devel/py-setuptools devel/py27-setuptools
# portmaster -Rad
```


----------



## rigoletto@ (Dec 1, 2017)

aupanner said:


> Don't get me wrong, I'll sing a happy song when 27 goes away entirely.  If this is the start then yay, but "hey portmaster failed because something changed" just makes people sad.  I suspect other py things will complain as their master port is updated so this will be an ongoing nuisance.



The objective of the ports FLAVORS is to end with the necessity of SLAVE ports. It will affect not just Python stuff but at some point everything what is/have a SLAVE port.

So, things like net-p2p/transmission that have many SLAVE ports will just need one to build they all in separated packages.

This change was announced about 3 months ago IIRC, but was planned to just come out 6 months later (about 3 from now).

Based in the fact ports-mgmt/portmaster had some minor things already broken before that and with some PRs never merged, I would not expect it to be fixed any time soon.


----------



## jtotheh (Dec 2, 2017)

Poudriere is not working for me because of this. I  created a new jail and checked out a new ports tree among other things.


----------



## rigoletto@ (Dec 2, 2017)

jtotheh

What Poudriere version do you have installed?

ports-mgmt/poudriere do have support to FLAVORS since the version 3.2. Well, otherwise FreeBSD could not build packages either.


----------



## jtotheh (Dec 2, 2017)

3.1.21 the one that comes from the official packages for freebsd 11.1 i believe


----------



## jtotheh (Dec 2, 2017)

OK, I installed poudriere from ports to get 3.2.0 and now it seems to be working.....


----------



## Minbari (Dec 2, 2017)

gessel said:


> The following worked for me:
> 
> ```
> # portsnap fetch update
> ...


Thank you for the suggestion but I solved by deinstalling the port and reinstalling with the flavor option 
	
	



```
make FLAVOR=py27 reinstall clean
```


----------



## Mayhem30 (Dec 2, 2017)

If you're using Synth, how do you set which FLAVOR to use? Is it something you set in your make.conf file?


----------



## driesm (Dec 2, 2017)

Synth does not support FLAVORS yet.


----------

